# fiber optic sight for Taurus 94B5



## mikew1215 (Aug 7, 2013)

Taurus 94B5
Is there a fiber optic sight available that I can install on this .22 Taurus revolver?
I guess my next best option would be sight paint. Can anybody offer any input?
Thank you.


----------

